# while on BMQ...



## helene_alone (27 Jan 2005)

simple question:
are the recruits In BMQ (reg) at St-jean allowed to receive mail??? What about during SQ?
Thanks...!

(oh.. and maybe also sending mail?)

Thanks!!

P.S. Pleeeeease feel free to pitch any info on how an outsider might help a recruit during the BMQ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jan 2005)

All that information should be in your joining instructions.


----------



## helene_alone (27 Jan 2005)

yeah... the thing is, I am not the one joining!! It's my best friend and he is already there so I can't ask him, can I? 
So... I know I can't call but I still don't know about mail. My guess is I can't but  how can I be sure?


----------



## Horse_Soldier (27 Jan 2005)

Anyone on a CF course can get mail.  The trick is for you to get the right address.


----------



## chrisf (27 Jan 2005)

Yes, troops are allowed to send and recieve mail while on BMQ/SQ, and your friend would probably love to recieve a letter or two, or better yet, a care package. Sending him cookies is a bad idea, sending him a box of Q-Tips and a box of swiffer pads is a good idea, sending him a silky pair of women's underwear sized to fit a 56" waist is probably your best idea. Doing so with no return adress and no letter of explanation makes it a mystery... and everyone loves mysteries...


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2005)

helene_alone said:
			
		

> yeah... the thing is, I am not the one joining!! It's my best friend and he is already there so I can't ask him, can I?
> So... I know I can't call but I still don't know about mail. My guess is I can't but hey, how can I be sure?



In this case you will either have to wait until he sends you a letter or email, or you go to his Parents and get the address.

GW


----------



## helene_alone (27 Jan 2005)

great...!
I do have his address in St-Jean, along with all his personnal info but was afraid that mail would be either stopped along the way until he finishes or confiscated... He was so worried about what to bring (personnal stuff) went he left that he didnt even bring pictures of his children!
As for the packages... I am not sure yet he will appreciate some, I think i'll wait for his ok... silky underwear included!   ;D
thanks again!


----------



## chrisf (27 Jan 2005)

I can guarantee you he'll appreciate the packages... particularly the suggestion of the swiffer cloths/Q-Tips... great for cleaning floors and cleaning weapons respectively, and sometimes hard to get your hands on while on BMQ/SQ.

As far as the underwear goes, wait until he's at least a couple of weeks into the course... inhibitions are generally melted away from even the most shy individuals after the first few weeks.


----------



## helene_alone (27 Jan 2005)

ok... do I have to send those things anonymously? I mean, if they have my name on the package, will they send it back to me? And... also...will they open the mail?
god... so many questions!! We, (the people left behind) are so left in the dark about all this, it's nerve-wrecking!
any other suggestions?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2005)

Well......the more perfume you apply to it.......the more often it is passed around.   

Only under extremely unusual circumstances would any mail be opened by anyone other than the addressee.  Just don't send suspicious packages.

Mail going through Toronto to and from Troops deployed overseas for instance is X-Rayed by Customs.  You of course have no fears of that here.

GW


----------



## helene_alone (27 Jan 2005)

you know what? you guys are just great!! I already feel less alone... it's incredible the number of ridiculous questions that can pop in one's mind regarding the army and/or the training process and/or what really goes on on BMQ! it's a big mystery to any one but those who went through that stage already.

I just don't want to put him in any trouble, you know? 

So again, you are all amazing for sharing your info with me, I can't tell you how much it's appreciated!

Helene


----------



## Meridian (27 Jan 2005)

Send him as much as you want.. just remember when he starts getting daily envelopes, the MCpls will take notice and be sure to mention in front of the group 

On course I would have loved care packages... but then I went home practically every weekend afer I was allowed to, so, it wasnt really necessary.

The mega is quite a boring place, and can be very lonely and seem very transient on a saturday night or sunday when you have a moment to yourself.
 Especially in later weeks when peole have gone home and you are into the swing of things.


----------



## chrisf (27 Jan 2005)

You should note that sometimes the students may be required to open the packages in front of their course staff (There may be rules in place regarding food, and to gaurd against things being sent that shouldn't be sent, drugs, weapons, etc). That's why I recommend the women's underwear.


----------



## helene_alone (27 Jan 2005)

I bet it can be... but then again, I am sure they don't have that much free time to simply reflect on their  solitude!
I'm counting on him getting home for some w-ends after about a month but we never know. Maybe he wont be able to come back as planned.   I am also looking forward about the visits... We were told that those first 4 sundays he was allowed to receive visitors. I hope it's true!


----------



## helene_alone (27 Jan 2005)

You should note that sometimes the students may be required to open the packages in front of their course staff (There may be rules in place regarding food, and to gaurd against things being sent that shouldn't be sent, drugs, weapons, etc). That's why I recommend the women's underwear.

....

well, i dont plan on humiliating or embarassing him or getting him in any trouble...


----------



## chrisf (27 Jan 2005)

You won't get him into any trouble, and as I said, wait until he's been up there for a couple of weeks, as barracks life always develops an odd sense of humor... 

Edit: And while I said you should send the underwear anonymously, no, you don't need to send mail anonymously... I suggested sending the underwear anonymously because it would be more mysterious.


----------



## Meridian (27 Jan 2005)

He will for sure be able to get to Montreal... everyone at least gets up there for a few nights...

Id aim for around week 5-6 though. Maybe end week 4, but dont count on it.


----------



## helene_alone (27 Jan 2005)

thanks meridian. that is what i thought.

i have something to confess, now...
in those few weeks before he left, he was glued to this darn site day and night, trying to get as much info as possible, driving me absolutely crazy!! and now, just look at me... lol not only did I registered, I've been stucked before my screen for the last two days, reading more about the army that i would have ever believe possible! LOL...
I guess i just miss him and getting around this site helps me understand who he really is and what he is doing right now...


----------



## annemarielyman (31 Jan 2005)

What course number is he in?

Just wondering beause my husband is there also.


----------



## helene_alone (31 Jan 2005)

cool!  would be funny if it were the same... when did he get in? and where is he from, originally?   and... how are you coping with all this?


----------



## annemarielyman (2 Feb 2005)

He is in 0184E.

There is a site that may be helpful to you. It is for Canadian Military Spouses.

http://www.canadianmilitaryspouses.com/

There are lots of women there who are very nice and have been through the same thing.


----------



## helene_alone (7 Feb 2005)

finally...
an update.
I sent my friend a letter last week, he was really happy to receive it. Got a few phone calls (didn't know he was allowed to use his cell phone, cool!!) but as I sensed it, he wasn't too hot about receiving anything yet, since they have to open any mail/packages in front of everyone including their instructors. He was afraid that he would receive thngs that would put him in trouble. (I was so right about his 'freakingness'... he IS paranoid!!) so I wont send him nothing but letters until I get the official OK.
BTW, I'm going to visit him next sunday, can't wait!!!


----------



## helene_alone (14 Feb 2005)

got to go at st-jean this week-end went twice, really nice to see all of them... they look tired, lost a lot of weight already...its cool to got to see them but really, the 'rotonde' was not the best place to get intimate! 
guess he will be home next w-e for his firts time, that must be sad for those who lives far away... cant get home for the w-ends...


----------

